# Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"



## Anglerboard-Team (13. Juni 2009)

Falls sich jemand wundert, dass der Thread "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg" verschwunden ist, hier die Erklärung:

*Information an alle Member und User:*
Der Betreiber der Reisevermittlung "Mola Beach" hat über seinen Anwalt verschiedene Forderungen an uns als Betreiber des Forums vom Anglerboard gestellt. 

Da im Thread "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg" einige User in ihren Postings über die freie Meinungsäußerung hinaus gingen und beleidigend/persönlich wurden, sahen wir uns in Folge dessen tatsächlich gezwungen, den ursprünglichen Thread unsichtbar zu schalten.

Weitergehende Forderungen, wie dass zukünftig nicht mehr in unserem Forum über das Thema geschrieben werden dürfe, werden wir selbstverständlich so nicht erfüllen, da dies klar dem Recht zur freien Meinungsäußerung (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes) widerspricht.

Allerdings sollte sich jeder User bewusst sein, dass er in seinen Postings rechtskonform schreiben sollte - also z. B. keine Behauptungen aufstellen, die ins Beleidigende gehen. 

Es ist eben ein rechtlicher Unterschied, ob man schreibt: 
X ist ein xxxxxx
oder: 
Wäre jemand böswillig, könnte der behaupten X wäre ein xxxxxx.

Ebenfalls sollte im Falle dessen, dass sich jemand da unsicher ist, immer vor einer (rechtskonformen, weder beleidigenden noch sonst rechtlich relevanten) Meinungsäußerung auch klar z. B. der Satz stehen:
Meiner Meinung nach...
oder 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass...



Die von den Anwälten geforderte Herausgabe von bei uns gespeicherten Daten von Membern dürfen wir schon aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht vornehmen. Dazu braucht es einen entsprechenden Gerichtsbeschluss..

Es kann also auch weiterhin jederzeit über Mola Beach geschrieben werden. Es sollte sich aber genauso jeder bewusst sein, dass mit Sicherheit auch weiter Anwälte diesen Thread beobachten werden und daher sollte sich jeder in seinen Postings entsprechend verhalten und ausdrücken.

Ansonsten müssen wie wie immer, sobald wir positiv von rechtlich relevanten Postings Kenntnis erhalten, diese löschen oder editieren.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Wäre aber auch zu Schade gewesen, wenn dieser Trööt ganz verboten worden wäre. 

Die Userdaten wären zumindest bei einigen Postern schon recht interessant, zumal sich bei deren Postings der Verdacht aufdrängen könnte, dass diese Postings von dem/ n Betreiber/ n der Anlage nahe stehenden Personen getätigt oder zumindest initiiert  worden sein könnten.#6

Ich hoffe, das waren genügend Konjunktive |kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Meine Meinung: Schon alleine die Tatsache, Anwälte wegen dieses Tröötes einzuschalten, ist für mich ein Grund, diese Anlage nicht aufzusuchen. Wie sagt man so schön:"Betroffene Hunde bellen". Dabei wäre es doch relativ einfach gewesen, sämtliche negative Schlagzeilen hier zu entkräften. Einfach 3 User aus dem AB zu einem verlängertem Wochenende nach "Mola Beach" einladen, wegen mir mit zwei Übernachtungen und einer Ausfahrt...
Das wäre entschieden billiger gewesen, als Anwälte zu bemühen. Da das aber nicht in Erwägung gezogen wurde, drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass vielleicht doch nicht alles so OK ist, in dieser Anlage. Ich werde dieses Thema auf alle Fälle im Auge behalten.
Grüße
FH


----------



## knutemann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das ganz großes Tennis ist und habe gehört, dass sich der Betreiber damit eventuell ein Eigentor geschossen hat. Natürlich alles nur Vermutungen|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



> Wäre aber auch zu Schade gewesen, wenn dieser Trööt ganz verboten worden wäre.


So schnell und einfach geht das auch nicht (wenngleich das manche sicherlich gerne hätten, meiner Meinung nach..), sofern eben oben genannte Verhaltensweisen berücksichtigt werden.

Daher bedanke ich mich für die bisherige Diskussion in diesem Thread, welche diese juristischen Belange nach Tonfall und Schreibstil berücksichtigt.

Auf diese Art und Weise kann der Thread in meinen Augen weiterhin geöffent bleiben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Bisher haben wir keine Rückmeldung vom Anwalt erhalten, so dass wir annehmen, dass da auch nichts mehr kommen wird.
Dennoch bleibt selbstverständlich die Mahnung aus dem ersten Posting hier erhalten, dass jeder der was postet, dies so machen sollte, dass dabei keine rechtlichen Bedenken bestehen...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Wäre evtl. nett, wenn Ihr den betroffenen Usern Ihre Beiträge zum überarbeiten "zurückschicken" könntet um danach den Thread
wieder zu öffnen.
Vielleicht begreifen dann einige Member,wie man sich juristsich gesehen korrekt ausdrückt und womit Ihr euch des öfteren rumschlagen dürft.
Und eigentlich genügt es ja immer ein "so habe ich es wahrgenommen" , "meiner Meinung nach" oder ähnliches (wie du schon geschrieben hast)
voranzustellen - und die Äusserungen die überhaupt nicht gehen,könntest du für die User ja mal rot markern. (Ok, ist ein bissel Arbeit - aber evtl. ersparst du dir dadurch in Zukunft welche) 
.... is ja nur ein Vorschlag

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Es kann ja jeder darüber schreiben, seine eigene Meinung ausdrücken - auch diejenigen, welche das im jetzt unsichtbar geschaltenen Thread nicht rechtskonform gemacht haben.

Es ist aber definitiv NICHT unsere Aufgabe, das Thema oder einzelne Postings so wiederhestellen (zu lassen), dass sie rechtskonform sind - das ist IMMER die Aufgabe und Verantwortung der User, so zu schreiben und zu posten, dass es gar nicht erst zu solchen Vorfällen kommt.


----------



## schrauber78 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Och menno, jetzt kann Kai den Thread garnicht mehr lesen... oder kann er doch als Mod???


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

ich hatte ihn noch nicht gelesen und würds ja jetz nur zugern tun, kann jemand ma kurz umreißen wie der threat eingeleitet wurde bzw. welche erfahrungen zu reröffnung des themas geführt haben?

wäre nett danke! und natürlich rechtlich korrekt bitte!


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ein sauberer abgang - nun ist alles bereinigt worden :q


----------



## stroper7214 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

das ist ja der hammer und getroffene hunde bellen ich finde wenn man uns schon die meinung verbietet und das per anwalt dann würde ich sagen ,, willkommen in europa m.o.l.a. ......aber sagen und schreiben was ich!!! denke das werde ich mir nicht verbieten lassen...


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Du darfst ja auch schreiben und denken was Du willst, so lange wie Du es beweisen kannst. Bei Themen wie diesem, sollte man sich an die Methoden der Presse halten, die ja mittlerweile einige recht ausgeklügelte Schreibweisen entwickelt hat, etwas zu behaupten ohne es direkt zu sagen. 

Mögliche Formulierungen sollten immer im Konjunktiv formuliert sein, wie z. B.:

Man könnte meinen dass ...
Es drängt sich zumindest der Eindruck auf ...
Wie wir aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen, bzw. nicht genannten Quellen gehört haben ...

So kann man auch alles ausdrücken ohne in eine juristische Falle zu tappen. Das Problem ist, dass ja der Betreiber des Forums dafür verantwortlich ist, was in seinem Forum verbreitet wird. 

Wenn man also sagen will, dass man der Meinung ist, XY sei ein "Armleuchter" dann ist die Aussage: "XY ist ein Armleuchter" eine Beleidigung, die geahndet werden kann.

Die Aussage: "Ich habe gehört, dass einige der Meinung sind, XY sei ein Armleuchter" zwar reichlich unfair ist aber keine Beleidigung darstellt.

Es gibt da eben Regeln und die muss man im Zweifelsfall einhalten.


----------



## rohesei (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ich hab den Trööt nu gar net gelesen und weiß auch ehrlich gessagt nicht worum es da genau geht und vor allem wie groß dieser Trööt war. Aber hätte es nicht gereicht, die Postings rauszunehmen die nicht juristisch konform waren und den rest stehen zu lassen ?? Gut wäre unter Umständen wesentlich mehr arbeit gewesen, aber so hätte sich jeder ders nicht gelesen hatt informieren können...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Der MB-Trööt war auf dem besten Wege, einer der großen Klassiker zu werden. Im Grunde gng es darum, dass ein User in MB war und sich hier über die, von ihm empfundenen, suboptimalen Zustände beschwert und vor der Anlage gewarnt hat. Dies ist etwas, wa ja häufiger hier zu alen möglichen Themen passiert und so Boardmember vor Unbill schützen kann.

Interessant wurde es erst dann, als immer wieder User auftauchten, die ihr erstes und einziges Posting zu der Anlage machten und die Anlage in höchsten Tönen lobten. 

Klar, offensichtlich scheinen die/ der User gemeint haben, dass die Boardies alle auf den Kopf gefallen sind und das nicht merken würden ***Grööhl***

Entsprechend waren natürlich die Reaktionen und jeder 1-Posting User, der sich zu der Anlage ausließ wurde mit großem Hallo begrüßt, zumal immer wieder das Gefühl aufkam, dass die 1-Posting-User zur Anlage gehörig gezählt werden könnten oder aber der Anlage irgendwie verbunden sein würden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich den Inhalt des MB-Trööts so ungefähr wiedergegeben habe. Ist wirklich Schade, denn der Trööt hatte etwas, das ihn zu einem der großen Trööts hätte machen können, zumal der Trööt sogar Wellen in andere Foren schlug, sprich, die 1-Posting-User tätigten offensichtlich gleichlautende Postings in anderen Foren, was hier natürlich auch auffiel. :q


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ach ja, wer sich mit Google auskennt :m, der findet auch noch einen anderen Trööt http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=36102Vorsicht vor der Anlage "Mola Beach" in Kolberg in einem anderen Forum, lange nicht so gut wie hier aber auch dort gibt es eine Reihe von Postern, die nur zu diesem Thema gepostet haben.:q


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Also ich war selber noch nie dort und was mich so unglaublich doll gewundert hat, war dass überwiegend solche User dieses Forums sich extrem positiv geäußert haben, die gerade ganz "frisch" hier im Forum angemeldet waren und meist direkt ihren ersten (und immer sehr lobesvollen) Beitrag sehr zielsicher ausgerechnet über Mola-Beach geschrieben haben!..und dann meist nie wieder einen in einem anderen Thread!...komisch war das!

Die im negativen Sinne kritischen Einträge waren aber oft von "alten", erfahrenen und geschätzten Usern dieses Forums, was man an ihrer laaangen Forenzugehörigkeit und der Zahl ihrer bereits getätigten Einträge erkennen konnte - komisch war das alles schon, oder???


Also - auf mich gaaaaanz persönlich machte das schon fast den Eindruck, dass sich möglicherweise diese betreffenden User nur deshalb angemeldet hatten, um was Nettes über MB zu schreiben - was dann einen Werbeeffekt hätte haben können, wenn das nicht viiiiiiiiiiel zu offensichtlich gewesen wäre!

;O) *zwinker*

Man könnte fast annehmen (aber natürlich nur fast!), dass dort Schleichwerbung betrieben werden sollte - aber das wollen wir lieber mal im Konjunktiv schreiben, um niemand Unrecht zu tun - denn sicher WISSEN kann man das natürlich nicht!

Tja, in einer Zeit, in der sich u.a. Lehrer (bereits gerichtlich für OK befunden!) und bald auch Ärzte im Internet bewerten lassen müssen, da sollte wohl auch jeder andere damit leben können, im Netz die objektiven Bewertungen zu bekommen, die er auch VERDIENT!!!

Apropos "verdient" - nun verdienen meine werten Kollegen aus dem juristischen Bereich auch etwas an dieser Geschichte und sie werden sicherlich ihre eigene Meinung zu dem Begehren ihres neuen Mandanten entwickeln, wenn sie sich ein umfassendes Bild über diese o.g. Vorkommnisse gemacht haben.

Ich konnte mir bei manchem Mandantenbegehren der Vergangenheit auch oft ein heimliches Lächeln nicht verkneifen - aber so ist die einseitige Interessenvertretung - da ist der "zahlende Kunde" - oh nein - ...natürlich der geschätzte "Mandant" König und darf das heimliche "Belächelt-Werden" durch den eigenen Rechtsbeistand und den Rest der Welt auf keinen Fall mitbekommen, bevor alle noch offenen Rechnungen beglichen sind! 

;O)

Good Luck und falls mal einer dort war und über mehr als einen Beitrag hier drin verfügt, dann schreibt doch mal bitte, wie es dort wirklich ist!

Hier im Netz weiß man ja garnicht mehr, was man noch glauben soll!?!

Ernie the joker


----------



## Neupanker (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Schade, dass man nichts mehr lesen kann. Falls ich mit meinen Äußerungen dazu beigetragen haben sollte, tut´s mir leid und ich bitte um Entschuldigung.
Meine nach vielem Ärger gewiss nicht juristisch überprüften Aussagen sollten andere vor ähnlichen Erfahrungen bewahren.
Um es hier abgesichert noch einmal zu betonen:
Ich hatte zum wiederholten Mal den Eindruck, Grund gehabt zu haben, mich geneppt und unseriös behandelt fühlen zu müssen... (wie geschraubt man sich ausdrücken muss, damit bestimmte Winkeladvokaten befriedigt werden...)
Und das werde ich auch weiterhin vertreten!


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



Neupanker schrieb:


> Schade, dass man nichts mehr lesen kann. Falls ich mit meinen Äußerungen dazu beigetragen haben sollte, tut´s mir leid und ich bitte um Entschuldigung.



Ich denke mal nicht, dass Du oder Deine Äußerungen der Grund waren. Wenn einem so etwas passiert, dann ist es legitim zu schreiben, das wurde versprochen und das wurde nur geliefert, ich fühle mich betrogen! Wenn das belegbar ist und da glaube ich hast Du bestimmt ein paar Mitreisende, dann gibt es da kein Problem.


----------



## Neupanker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Dank für die Beruhigung!
Es hätte ja für Hartmut und die betreffenden polnischen Kutterkaptäne auch die Chance auf Wiedergutmachung bestanden. Schließlich hatten wir auf die Mängel |gr: und die möglichen Konsequenzen hingewiesen. Aber, wenn dann beim nächsten Mal wieder nur Ärger :r als Erinnerung bleibt, und keiner wieder dahin will, muss das einfach auch bekannt gemacht werden dürfen.

Aber gut, jetzt wird´s mal wieder Zeit für einen positiven Neueinsteiger. Besonders vermisse ich ja den Beitrag mit den Katzen in den verträumten Fischernetzen bei Sonnenuntergang...Bruahaha!


----------



## Neupanker (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ach ja, wer sich mit Google auskennt :m, der findet auch noch einen anderen Trööt Vorsicht vor der Anlage "Mola Beach" in Kolberg in einem anderen Forum, lange nicht so gut wie hier aber auch dort gibt es eine Reihe von Postern, die nur zu diesem Thema gepostet haben.:q


 
:cTja Leute, bei dem anderen "Trööt" steht der Schutz des Betreibers jetzt auch ganz oben - allerdings findet man dort jetzt gar nichts mehr #c...
Da lobe ich mir doch unsere Großadministratoren hier! #6
Bleibt tapfer!


----------



## wirbelwind07 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Also hier mal was aktuelles aus Polen wir waren vom 4.6-7.6 in Kolberg mit 14 Leuten. Sind von Molabeach aus gestartet und es war eine super Sache. Das Schiff (Pelican) war sehr gut und gefangen wurde auch ordentlich. Größter Dorsch 92cm/ 8kg und noch weitere zwischen 4-2kg wurden erbeutet. Die Betreuung vor Ort war wirklich nett und es hat alles gepasst. Hatten uns vorher auch im Netz informiert, wollten aber unsere eigene Meinung bilden.
Wir waren zufrieden und können nichts negatives berichten.
Beantworte auch gerne Fragen. 
:vik:


----------



## flasha (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Und dafür meldet man sich im AB an? Komisch,komisch...


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



wirbelwind07 schrieb:


> Also hier mal was aktuelles aus Polen wir waren vom 4.6-7.6 in Kolberg mit 14 Leuten. Sind von Molabeach aus gestartet und es war eine super Sache. Das Schiff (Pelican) war sehr gut und gefangen wurde auch ordentlich. Größter Dorsch 92cm/ 8kg und noch weitere zwischen 4-2kg wurden erbeutet. Die Betreuung vor Ort war wirklich nett und es hat alles gepasst. Hatten uns vorher auch im Netz informiert, wollten aber unsere eigene Meinung bilden.
> Wir waren zufrieden und können nichts negatives berichten.
> Beantworte auch gerne Fragen.
> :vik:


 
WILLKOMMEN im Board!

Schön dass es Dir gefallen hat!

*Danke für DEINEN ERSTEN EINTRAG HIER DRIN GLEICH ZU DIESEM THEMA!!!*

...same procedure as.....!?!

E.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Klasse, ich hab den Trööt schon fast vergessen gehabt aber, irgendein AB-Neuling war mit seinem ersten Posting ja immer da :vik:

Ach ja, und das auch noch kurz vor Saisonbeginn |uhoh:

Mal sehen, wer von den 14 Mitanglern sich auch noch anmeldet |bigeyes


----------



## saily (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ach ja,  das Kätzchen - welches mir durch ihre Anschmiegsamkeit an die Fischernetze - insbesondere zu Zeiten des Sonnenuntergangs - schon mal zu einem lustigen Abend verholfen hatte - wie geht es ihm denn - Wirbelwind?

Frohlocken die Vögelchen zu dieser glücklichen Stunde immer noch so fröhlich?

Hach - ich kann gar nicht genug Infos kriegen zu diesem lieblichen Ort - an dem die Welt noch in Ordnung ist und die Ostsee voller Fische...

Hoffentlich melden sich noch viele zufriedene Besucher, nicht dass mir mein Kätzchen dort noch verhungert 

LG

saily#h


----------



## wirbelwind07 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Also die Anlage fanden wir ganz Ok, aber mann ist ja nicht wirklich viel dort.Haben auch in der Anlage gegessen, was auch nicht schlecht war (aber bei einem Schnitzel mit Pommes kann mann ja auch nicht soviel falsch machen). 
Wir wurden nett empfangen und wurden am Abend zum Kutter gebracht. Morgens um 5.30h haben wir angefangen zu fischen bis ca. 17.30h und dann sind wir nach Nekso auf Bornholm in den Hafen gefahren. Am nächsten Tag gings um 5.30h wirder los bis ca. 13h und dann zurück nach Kolberg. Haben dann noch eine Nacht in Molabeach verbracht und sind wieder nach Hause gefahren. 
Köder sollte man allerdings nicht da kaufen sind relativ teuer. 
Gewichte zwischen 100 und 125g waren ausreichend und gefangen wurde auf schwarz/silber und rote twister mit gelben Kopf.
Also wir werden wieder hinfahren aber evtl. direkt auf der Pelican buchen.#h


----------



## Einsiedler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

@wirbelwind07
Da ich meinen Urlaub ganz in der Nähe verbringe habe ich einige Fragen.
- Kann man in Kolberg direkt eine Tageskuttertour buchen und was kostet das z.Zeit.
- Welcher Kutter ist zu empfehlen.
- Gibt es in der Nähe einen Forellenpuff.

Thx Einsiedler


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ob es dort einen Forellenpuff gibt kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber einen normalen wirst Du dort bestimmt finden!!!! Gruß Shorty


----------



## wirbelwind07 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

@Einsiedler waren zum ersten mal in Kolberg ob es dort einen Forellensee gibt weiß ich leider nicht. Tagesfahrten lagen zwischen 30€ und 40€ je nach länge der Tour. Als Kutter kann ich Dir die Pelican empfehlen, nette Crew und ein guter Kapitän. Am Hafen gab es aber auch andere Kutter, wie die aber sind weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.#6


----------



## Neupanker (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Direkte Buchung, z. B. über die Telefonnummer, die an den Kuttern angebracht sind, ist bestimmt möglich. Und wenn Du es einrichten kannst, am Nachmittag einen Rundgang im Fischereihafen Kolbergs zu machen, kannst Du Dir ja mal die Gesichter der rückkehrenden Angler ansehen oder sogar mit einem sprechen...
Ich fand Pegasus One #6klasse: Serviceorientierte Besatzung, suchender und netter Käptn, gutes Essen.
Anders sah es mit der James Cook |motz:und der Flamenco |splat:aus - da hatten wir zu allem Genannten sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
In Dwirczieno, oder so ähnlich, jedenfalls rund 10 km westlich von Kolberg, soll es auch schöne und preiswerte Kutter geben. Aber da laufen noch Erkundigungen - melde mich, wenn ich dazu mehr weiß.
Um Mola Beach,#d, jedenfalls werde ich nur noch große Bögen machen. Da können auch noch so viele Neueinsteiger mit den allerpositivsten Erfahrungen nichts ändern (übrigens kann man bei einem Schnitzel sehr wohl viel falsch machen, z. B., Formfleisch "Schnitzel" nennen und, wenn auch nur einmal, überteuert verkaufen...
Apropos, der Betreiber dieser Anlage soll in Peenemünde ein neues Lager errichten. Weiß da Eine/r was?
Unsere Angelfreunde sollen ja rechtzeitig gewarnt werden...

Bleibt wachsam!


----------



## Neupanker (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Einsiedler,

in Ergänzung meiner Antwortvom 29.6. hier noch die Kontaktdaten zur Pegasus One, die ich auch hier im Board gefunden habe:
http://www.pegasusone.pl/kontakt.htm

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fisheye (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo zusammen ich fahre nun kurzentschlossen nach Kollberg Mola-Beach auf Empfehlung von meinem Schwager der war dort immer zufrieden.
Naja hier gibt es ja alle Meinungsrichtungen.
Ein wenig angeln möchte ich auch.Habe aber auch nur die regionale Baggersee-Ausrüstung.
Frage: ist es günstiger vor Ort ne Angel zu kaufen oder sollte man sich daheim ausrüsten ( Brandungsangeln).
Ich bin kein Profi aber möchte schon einen Fisch mal landen.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für fängige Stellen.
Ich bin eine Woche dort und möchte nicht mit Schneider nach hause fahren.
Dann kann ich mir das gelästere von meiner Frau jahrelang anhören.

ein Paar Tipps wären echt nett

Fisheye:vik:


----------



## Neupanker (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Fisheye,

Du schreibst, Du willst ein wenig angeln, tippe daher auf eine Tagestour und nicht eine Fahrt nach Bornholm. Bei der Tagestour geht es kaum mal über 20 m Tiefe, da reicht eine Rute bis 120/150 gr. Wurfgewicht, eine "Light Pilk". Die Kutter halten sich dann überwiegend in Küstennähe meist sogar in Sichtweite Kolbergs auf.
Ich würde Dir außerdem eine geflochtene Schnur empfehlen, 14er oder 17er, da merkst Du den Boden und vorsichtige Bisse besser.
Noch was: Wenn Du eine Tagestour buchen solltest. Ich war mal mit 14 Polen, als einziger Deutscher an Bord und kannte auch keinen - es war ein Traum! Binnen kürzester Zeit, mit ein paar Polnisch-Deutsch- und Englisch-Brocken und Händen und Füßen, waren wir die dicksten Freunde. Und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sich der polnische Käptn und seine Crew etwas mehr Mühe gaben, als wenn nur Deutsche dabei gewesen wären...
In Kolberg, auf dem Weg zum Hafen, noch vor der Brücke über die Parseta, rechts über die Schienen, gibts einen wohlsortierten Angelladen, der mir recht preisgünstig erschien. Würde ich aber nur zur Ergänzung empfehlen. Wegen Beratung, Garantie etc. würde ich bei größeren Anschaffungen immer lieber zum heimatlichen Laden des Vertrauens gehen.
Und: Schneider bleibst Du auf keinen Fall, die polnischen Dorsche sind immer hungrig!

Viel Erfolg + berichte mal, wie's war!

Grüßle, Neupanker


----------



## Einsiedler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

@Fisheye
Erwarte nicht zuviel. Ich war anfang Juli in der Nähe von Kolberg am Jamnosee. Natürlich habe ich auch eine Tagestour mit der "Ark" gemacht. Abgesehen das wie an den anderen Tagen 35° im Schatten waren war die Ausfahrt nicht das Wahre.
Zugegeben der Preis ist super günstig 40€ für 9 Stunden.
Die Crew war sehr hilfsbereit,hat den Fisch auch ausgenommen und verpackt.
Was zu Essen gab es auch. Eine knackerähnliche fetttriefende Wurst zum Frühstück und zum Mittag auch jene Wurst geschnitten in einen Eintopf der eigendlich nur nach Maggi schmeckte. 
Nun zu den "Fischen".
Auf dem Boot hatte jeder Fischkübel eine Markierung für das 38cm Mindestmaß des Dorsches. Leider hatte kaum ein gefangener Dorsch das Mindestmaß. Eigendlich war das Kindermord was da betrieben wurde,aber es gab einfach keine größeren Dorsche. Die Fangmenge pro Angler betrug so etwa 3-4 Dorsche wobei kaum einer die 40cm Marke überschritt. Ein polnischer Angler hatte 12 Dorsche, ich 8, mein Angelkollege 1 und mein Sohn hat nach dem Frühstück das WC kaum noch verlassen.
Es ist wahrscheinlich egal welchen Kutter man bucht denn dort wo geangelt wurde waren auch die restlichen Kutter aus Kolberg anwesend(Baltic-Star,Solon usw.). 
Als Geräteempfehlung: Leichte Pilkrute WG -130g. 
Pilker zwischen 60 und 100g silberblau,rot und rot/silber/grün.
Schnur habe ich eine Powerpro 10lb.

Einsiedler


----------



## KalEl (17. September 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo, 

Ich plane eventuell im Frühjahr mit 3-4 Mitanglern nach Kolberg zu fahren und dank der Diskussion hier im AB werde ich von Mola-Beach wohl eher erstmal Abstand nehmen.

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, ob jemand eine Pension dort empfehlen kann oder eventuell eine Webseite oder Telefonnummer hat, wo man günstig Unterkünfte buchen kann.

Vielen Dank
Mike


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

wo soll das denn sein ?
Polen an der Ostsee |kopfkrat


----------



## Cod35 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hi Folks,
nachdem ich mich durch die Einträge zu Mola Beach gekämpft habe muss ich nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu loswerden. Das ich kein Boardneuling bin wird hoffentlich jeder schnell feststellen, auch wenn ich mich ne Weile vornehm zurück gehalten habe, aber das hat eher zeitliche Gründe 

Wir sind ein Berliner Angelverein und fahren einmal im Jahr zu unserer Meeresmeisterschaft an die Ostsee. Angefangen haben wir mal bei Otto auf Lolland (Drost, Freia, falls das jemandem noch was sagt). Nachdem dort immer mehr der Verdacht aufkam das es nicht mehr um das Wohl der Angler geht sondern die finanzielle Seite im Vordergrund steht, haben wir uns entschlossen neue Fischgründe zu suchen. In Deutschland versuchten wir also unser Glück in Warnemünde und später in Sassnitz, wo man dummerweise unseren Lieblingskutter an die Leine legte und wir wieder nach Alternativen suchen mussten. Jetzt fährt zwar unser Kutter wieder ab Sassnitz, aber unter neuem Kapitän und anderen Bedingungen.

Bereits im letzten Jahr planten wir unsere diesjährige Reise nach Kolberg in Polen, Anlage Mola Beach. Der Erstkontakt war in Ordnung und die Buchungsunterlagen kamen zügig. Klar wurde mir ein bisschen Mulmig das ich gleich mit der gesamten Chartersumme des Kutters in Vorleistung treten musste, aber in bisschen Risiko ist ja immer .

In der Zeit bis zu unserem Termin habe ich dann die ein oder andere Meinung über die Anlage im Netz gelesen und meine Vorahnungen wurden immer bedrückender. daran konnte sich auch nichts ändern das mehrere Sportsfreunde aus 3 verschiedenenen Nachbarschaftsvereinen eine durchaus zurfiedene Meinung zu Mola Beach hatten.

Am 29.10.2010 ging es dann mit 13 Leuten nach Kolberg, Anfahrt problemlos, der Empfang war herzlich und wir wurden erst einmal durch die Anlage geführt und bezogen dann unsere Unterkünfte. Am Abend haben wir in der Strandbar der Anlage das obligatorische Schnitzel gegessen und uns noch ein paar Bierchen gegönnt. das Ambiente ist urig auch wenn es nur eine "Imbissbude" am Strand ist und die Qualität des Essens war in Ordnung (habe in Deutschen Anlagen schon schlechter und teurer gespeißt).

Am Samstag wurden wir um 5.00 Uhr von 2 Bussen zu unserem Kutter Zuza gebracht. Das war das beste was ich bislang erleben durfte. Der Kutter ist mit Imensem Aufwand restauriert worden, komplett neuer Aufbau, neue Maschine etc. Bis zu dem Tag dachte ich schon die Potsdam und die Tietverdriew (Sassnitz) sind nicht zu toppen, aber es geht.
Aufgrund starken Seeganges war der erste Tag mit einem Schnitt von 7 Fischen pro Nase durchschnittlich, wobei der Größte Fisch 74 cm hatte und viele Winzlinge wieder das Wasser sahen. Geangelt wurde vor der polnischen Küste in 7 bis 15 m Wassertiefe.

Abends haben wir uns wieder in der "Strandbar" getroffen und anständig gespeist. ich hatte Heilbutt, welcher wunderbar war und eine Riesenportion darstellte für gerade mal 13,--€, dafür bekomm ich in Sassnitz gerade mal ein Schnitzel aus Formfleisch|rolleyes

Sonntag wurden wir bereits um 4.45 Uhr abgeholt und fuhren wieder mit der Zuza ins gleiche Angelgebiet. Der Schnitt lag bei 18 Fischen pro Nase und der größte Maß 77 cm. Also ein erfolgreicher Tag.
Dadurch das wir Sonntag die Standardzeit von 8h gebucht hatten mussten wir durch die vielen Heimkehrenden Schiffe und die nötigen Transporte zur Anlage etwa 45 min. warten bis es zurück ging, aber das ist höchsten ein zu lösendes Organisatorisches Problem und nicht wirklich ein Minuspunkt.

Die Unterkunft war einfach, aber für uns Angler durchaus ausreichend. die Anlage, die wir nur im dunkeln gesehen haben, machte durchaus einen Einladenden Eindruck und der Vermieter Hartmut war für uns jederzeit verfügbar und Ansprechbar. Das man den Eindruck gewinnen könnte das er ständig im Stress ist liegt meiner Meinung nach an persönlichen Faktoren und an der Menge an Gästen die zu betreuen sind. Wenn es dann am Ende alles funktioniert hat, wie hier geschehen, dann ist die Welt mehr als in Ordnung.

Fazit: Empfehlenswerte Anlage, schönes Schiff und definitiv mit Wiederholungsfaktor. 

Ich möchte mit diesem Eintrag in keinster Weise denen zu Nahe treten die meine Meinung nicht teilen, jeder muss seine eigene Erfahrung machen um mitreden zu können.

cheers
Tom#h


----------



## Neupanker (5. November 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Tom (Cod35),

freue mich sehr, dass es Euch in der Anlage „Mola-Beach“ so gefallen hat, vielleicht war ja der ganze Forenwirbel (nicht nur hier, auch in anderen Foren) doch nicht vergebens und hat dazu geführt, dass man sich dort wieder mehr um die Kunden kümmert. Das hoffe ich, ganz besonders im Interesse derjenigen, die jetzt wegen Deines doch sehr positiven Postings da möglicherweise hinfahren wollen.
Einige Deiner Bemerkungen kann ich jedoch keinesfalls unkommentiert lassen!

*(Hallo Leute, wartet noch mit Chips und Bier, vielleicht ist ja alles ganz schnell wieder zu Ende, bis wieder mal `ne neue ramontische Sonnenuntergangs-Katzen-in-Fischernetz-Meldung einfliegt.)*



_„…nachdem ich mich durch die Einträge zu Mola Beach gekämpft habe…“_
Da Ihr ja schon im letzten Jahr geplant hattet, hast Du vielleicht auch die schönen, aussagekräftigen Einträge mitgekriegt, die auf Intervention eines Anwaltes entfernt werden mussten. Dieses Glück haben neue Forenmitglieder oder Gäste nicht. Sie sind auf aktuelle Aussagen wie die Deine oder juristisch einwandfreie, wie diese hier angewiesen:
*Wir fühlten uns dort mehrmals so schlecht behandelt, dass wir bedauerten, an Nepp und Betrug nur denken zu dürfen und immer noch glauben, ein paar Euronen mehr in Deutschland oder Dänemark seien besser angelegt.*
Kurz: Von den 2 Reisegruppen, mit denen ich schon da war, will keiner mehr was mit Mola-Beach zu tun haben. Ich hab sogar Schwierigkeiten, jemanden von anderen Anbietern in Polen zu überzeugen…

_…wenn ich mich ne Weile vornehm zurück gehalten habe, aber das hat eher zeitliche Gründe…_
Und trotzdem hast Du jetzt Zeit für so ein ausführliches Posting!?

_…und der Vermieter Hartmut war für uns jederzeit verfügbar und Ansprechbar…_
Für uns von dem Moment an nicht mehr, wenn wir Klärungsbedarf hatten, z. B., wenn wir so nebenbei erfuhren, dass Absprachen zur Kutterbelegung oder zur Dauer der Ausfahrten nicht eingehalten werden sollten…

_…und an der Menge an Gästen die zu betreuen sind._
Komisch, mir wurde mitgeteilt, durch die o. g. informativen, aber jetzt leider nicht mehr vorhandenen Einträge hätte der Betreiber erhebliche finanzielle Einbußen erlitten. Na ja, hab ich ja gleich nicht geglaubt.

_…jeder muss seine eigene Erfahrung machen um mitreden zu können…_
Es geht ja nicht einfach ums Mitreden! Mir war wichtig, dass anderen Anglern ähnliche Erfahrungen wie uns erspart bleiben. Sei es, weil sie vorsichtiger werden oder weil der Betreiber selbst was ändert – Letzteres erhoffe ich!

P.S.: Von dem Kutter „Zuza“ habe ich noch nie gehört, ist der neu?


----------



## Cod35 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Neupanker,

yep, der Kutter Zuza ist wohl neu, hatte wie gesagt auch einen ziemlich neuen Decksaufbau und der Diesel kann auch noch nicht lange im Rumpf gearbeitet haben.

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern die diversen Foreneinträge dazu beigetragen haben das es für uns durchweg positiv verlief, aber ich bin nach den anfänglichen Bedenken froh darüber, denn als Organisator solcher Touren hab ich am Ende den Hut auf wenn etwas nicht richtig läuft. Insofern hat mich das Wochenende weniger gestresst wie befürchtet.

Die Anlage war im übrigen wirklich gut besucht und es waren auch reichlich Kutter mit Anglern aus der Anlage unterwegs. Wenns was hilft um mein posting irgendwo einzuordnen, wir hatten den Kutter für uns alleine da wir mit 13 Leuten angereist waren und bis auf die kurze Wartezeit im Hafen (bis die Abholung da war) hat auch alles perfekt geklappt.

Ich hatte ja bereits erwähnt das mir nichts daran liegt die negativen Erlebnisse zu schmälern, sondern das ich einfach nur meine eigenen Erlebnisse wiedergeben wollte. 

Im übrigen bin ich nicht der einzige der mit seiner Tour nach Mola Beach Glück hatte, 3 weitere Vereine aus meinem Umfeld zählen ebenfalls zu den vom Glück verfolgten

Zu guter letzt könnte ich noch lang und breit erklären warum ich mich hier einen längeren Zeitraum zurück gehalten habe, aber belassen wir es doch einfach dabei das gewisse Umstände eine Abstinenz hervor riefen auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen möchte. Kleiner Tip: Hängt mit dem verschwinden Alteingesessener Boardies zusammen

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MJohny1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



Neupanker schrieb:


> Hallo Einsiedler,
> 
> in Ergänzung meiner Antwortvom 29.6. hier noch die Kontaktdaten zur Pegasus One, die ich auch hier im Board gefunden habe:
> http://www.pegasusone.pl/kontakt.htm
> ...



Na, da sage ich doch "Gelungenes Bild auf der Homepage"! Man nimmt die Verlinkung und bei den Bildern schaut man auf lachende Gesichter mit einem offensichtlich und augenscheinlichen  LD. Super (Ironie aus)#q


----------



## Neupanker (26. August 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Leute,
hier kommt ja gar nüscht mehr...watt'n los?
Fährt Keiner mehr hin?
Oder ist jetzt alles toll?
Der Betreiber (ist er es noch?) baut angeblich ganz heftig an einem Pendant in Peenemünde - weiß da einer was Aktuelles?

Ich selbst habe für meine Leute mal einen Kolberg-Kutter direkt gebucht.
Anfang Oktober geht's nach Bornholm rüber.
Wenn's dazu Erwähnenswertes dann geben sollte, werde ich darüber (natürlich juristisch einwandfrei) berichten.
Im Vorbeigehen gucke ich auch mal, ob die Fischernetze noch bei Mola-Beach rumhängen.
In die Ballermann-Baude mit Andrea Berg von DVD werde ich jedoch keinen Fuß mehr setzen. Kann dann nicht beurteilen, ob es da schon richtige (kein Formfleisch-)Schnitzel zu angemessenen Preisen gibt.

Bis dahin, der wachsame Neupanker


----------



## norgünni (8. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Habe die Abscht im Okt. nach Mola-Beach zu Fahren(Bornholm)
Lese aber Viele Negativberichte.
Was ist denn nun wirklich Sache.
Danke für Eure Infos.
Norgünni


----------



## norgünni (9. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Neupanker,
wannfahrt ihr??
Wäre schön wenn du deine Erfahrungen dann öffentlich machen würdest.
Vielen Dank im Voraus und Petri in M.B.
Norgünni aus Halle a.d.Saale


----------



## Neupanker (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hei Norgünni,

wir fahren auch im Oktober - aber nicht mehr über Mola-Beach!
Die Erfahrungen, die wir dort - wiederholt - machen "durften", haben dazu geführt, dass niemand von den rund 20 Anglern, die dabei waren, wieder da hin will.
Die Erfahrungen hatte ich seinerzeit sehr öffentlich gemacht, was dazu führte, dass der gute Hartmut Wohltat (google doch mal nach diesem Namen!) recht nervös wurde und von "den Betreibern der Anlage" Rechtsanwälte (oder auch nur einer) eingeschaltet wurden, der/die versuchten, meine Daten rauszukriegen...gegoogelt? Alles klar?
Wenn ich Gutes oder Schlechtes über den neuen Veranstalter zu berichten weiß, mach ich das auch.
Bei "Durchschnittsware" äußere ich mich nicht, okay?

Viel Glück mit Mola, vielleicht ist ja in den letzten 2 Jahren alles besser geworden...


----------



## norgünni (11. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

hallo neuparker,vielen dank für deine antwort.
werde erstmal lieber abstand nehmen und lieber nach
NORGE(fisterfjord) fahren.
Schönen Abend noch!!!
|wavey:


----------



## überläufer87 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

seltsam sind die neuanmelder schon die immer  nur max. 3 beiträge schreiben und dann nie wieder ,und sich immer nur über die gegebenheiten bzw. den Zustand der Anlage inforimieren. aer ich kann mich ja auch irren diesbezüglich


----------



## Franke65 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Norgünni,
ich hab zusammen mit einen Freund im April oben in Mola Beach gebucht.Waren mit der Athlon bei Bornholm über Ostern.
Das Schiff war nicht top,aber in Ordnung,die Mannschaft sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit#6,allerdings mit keinem Wort deutschsprachig#c.
Der Kapitän hat sich bezüglich der HotSpots sehr bemüht,und alle Angler die nicht betrunken waren ,sowas hat es auch gegeben,haben gut gefangen.Wir hatten nach der Rückkunft noch eine Anschlußübernachtung in einen Häuschen auf der Anlage,war sauber und zweckmäßig.Im großen und ganzen ,wir waren zufrieden.
Grüße  
Franke65


----------



## norgünni (30. September 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Danke für eure antworten.
Hat mir aber auch nicht weitergeholfen.
Sehe Berichten dankent entgegen!
Ihr Norgünni,der sicherheitshalber nach Norway fährt.
Hat noch hierzu Lust 2012 ??
Bitte melden.
Norgünni


----------



## Scotti4 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Neupanker, 

die Hoffnung, dass dort alles besser geworden ist, kann ich Dir nehmen. Auch wenn ich keinen Vergleich habe, wie es vor zwei Jahren dort war, muss ich sagen, dass meine aktuellen Erfahrungen alles andere als positiv waren. 

Keiner von unserer 13 köpfige Reisegruppe wird wohl wieder Mola Beach als möglichen Veranstalter für Mehrtagesfahrten in Erwägung ziehen. 

In dem Camp übernachten würde für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage kommen!!! Wir haben auf dem Schiff übernachtet, was aber auch nicht viel besser war. Wir haben schon viele Mehrtagestouren unternommen, die sanitären Verhältnisse auf dem Schiff waren aber die schlimmsten, die ich je erlebt habe. Die Crew war freundlich und bemüht, aber auch hier muss man sich wundern, warum der Kapitän drei Tage lang im gleichen Gebiet fischt, wenn dort einfach keine Fische sind. Vielleicht hätte man einfach mal eine andere Ecke von Bornholm ansteuern müssen...

Der Betreiber ist meiner Meinung nach extrem unfreundlich und hat von freundlichem Umgang mit den Kunden auch noch nichts gehört. Uns hat er mehrere Stunden am Hafen sitzen lassen und uns bei jedem Anruf eine andere Geschichte aufgetischt, warum das Campeigenetaxi nicht kommt. Die Wahrheit wäre hier so einfach gewesen und wir hätten uns ein richtiges Taxi bestellt. 

So wie ich ihn kennen gelernt habe, wundert es mich nicht, dass er versucht Leute einzuschüchtern. Ich habe mir auch div. Beschimpfungen anhören müssen. 

Also dann, es gibt bestimmt bessere Möglichkeiten seinen Angelurlaub zu verbringen... Ich werde dort nicht mehr hinfahren!!!


|abgelehn

S.


----------



## Neupanker (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Donnerwetta, deutliche Worte! Danke Dir dafür.
Ich bin vor Kurzem auch nach Bornholm gestartet, allerdings nicht über Mola-Beach.
Trotzdem hat es nicht gefallen. Noch nie so wenig Fisch dort gefangen. Man kommt dann immer wieder zu der Vermutung, dass der "Einsatz" des poln. Käpt'ns schuld sein muss...
Na ja, jedenfalls war unser Kutter zu klein, unkomfortabel, und die "sanitären Einrichtungen" bestanden aus dem kleinsten Handwaschbecken, das ich je gesehen habe (vlt. noch in einem Wohnmobil...) und einer "Toilette", bei der man überlegen musste, welche Verrichtung nun die Dringendere sei, weil beide "Öffnungen" gleichzeitig...alles für 16 Mann!
Vielleicht sind wir auch einfach zu alt dafür. Ich wünsch mir einfach ein Mindestmaß an Hygiene bei Mehrtagesfahrten und einen Zugang zur Koje, für den ich keine Bergsteigerausrüstung brauche.
Und das Gefühl, willkommen zu sein!
Für meine Leute ist inzwischen nicht nur Mola, sondern Kolberg insgesamt gestorben...
Klingt hart, aber die paar freien Tage sind einfach zu wertvoll, um sich jedes Mal ver*******rn zu lassen. Die ersten beiden Fahrten vor ca. 6+5 Jahren waren top, aber seitdem ließ der "Service" immer mehr nach, während die Preise anstiegen.

Oooch nööö...|wavey:


----------



## norgünni (14. November 2011)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

hallo franke65
danke für deinen beitrag.
was bedeudet aber "recht gut gefangen"
ist ja alles relativ zu beurteilen.
#c
dem geschilderten service sehe ich eher skeptisch.


----------



## dorschbernd7 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Wir waren im März 2012 mit der ATHLON zwei Tage unterwegs, also ich mit meiner Frau, wir haben noch nie so viele Dorsche( vor Bornholm ) gefangen. Ich werde sicherlich keine Stückzahl schreiben, manche Leute können nicht mal soweit zählen. Mit der Anlage , Hartmut und Kutter total zufrieden. Aber es gibt immer wieder Angler , die denken ein Anglerkutter ist ein 5 Sterne-Hotel. Das ist mein erster Beitrag, denn so viel Schlechtigkeiten konnte ich nicht ertragen und ich bin auch nicht gesponsert.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

|welcome:und|muahah:


----------



## Franky (28. März 2012)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Es ist scheinbar wieder Murmeltiertag.... :q:q:q


----------



## caali (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ok, so viel Kritik, so viele verschiedene Meinungen. Das macht mich echt Neugierig.
Ich bin Mitte März zu einem 2 Tage Trip von Kolberg nach Bornholm 
eingeladen. 
Seit mehreren Tagen versuche ich mir in den verschiedensten Foren
einen Überblick in Sachen Angelmethoden und Drum Herum zu verschaffen.
In keinem anderen Forum habe ich so viel Nagatieves gelesen wie hier. 
Wobei mich der Eintrag von dorschbernd7 natürlich nachdenklich stimmt.
Ich werde diese Tour machen und mir eine eigene Meinung bilden, die ich 
dann ganz sicher hier mitteilen werde.
Gruß
caali


----------



## Eggi 1 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Angelkollegen,
bin hier nur durch Zufall in dieses Thema reingeraten.
Die Kommentare sind echt klasse hier, weiter so, habe mich
echt gut amüsiert.


----------



## Neupanker (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo eggi,

in Ermangelung weitergehender Erfahrungen kann ich leider(?) keine neuen Kommentare liefern. Denn, wie geschrieben, sind "meine Leute" und ich kuriert. Uns ist inzwischen das Risiko zu groß, dass erneut kostbare Urlaubstage vergeudet werden.
Mal sehen, ob von caali was kommt.
Allerdings hatten wir das ja schon öfter, dass Erfahrungsberichte angekündigt wurden, die dann aber nicht kamen...


----------



## Charliechicken (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Leute, leider fehlt mir der Aufhänger zur Story, was da so gelaufen ist, aber unsere Erfahrungen sind gut. #6 ( und halten dem Vergleich mit vielen deutschen Kuttern locker stand, was ja nichts mit der Anlage zu tun hat ) Sauberkeit , Service und Umgang mit den Anglern waren immer i.O. , auch wenn das Polnische und Deutsche sprachlich nicht wirklich harmoniert |bla:, und das Bordessen war auch immer gut. In 2012 am besten, nix mit Fettwurst und so. Wir chartern seit 4 Jahren selbst ( C. Zuza, SOLON, Pelikan ) , können deshalb auch keinem anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. ( Sauberkeit und so ) Fazit: Positiv sind Service, Sauberkeit, Umgang und Essen auf dem Schiff. ( z.Bsp. Filetierservice ohne Strichliste ) Negativ sind die Sprachbarrieren dann, wenn man mal genaue Auskünfte über Fahrt usw. braucht. 

Zur Anlage: 3 Jahre hatten wir damit sehr wenig zu tun , Ankunft , Bezahlung , auf Kutter, vom Kutter, heim. Aus. Voriges Jahr haben wir 2 Übernachtungen gehabt. 1. Nacht wegen Sturm, letzte Nacht wegen Championsl. - Finale . Alles in Ordnung. Essen hin und zurück immer vor Kolberg , preiswert und gut. 

Und 2013 sind wir wieder dabei, wäre schön wenn wir mehr über das Angeln posten würden, dann bin ich auch dabei, 

Grüße Charlie #h


----------



## Neupanker (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo Charlie,
den ersten Hinweis auf den "Aufhänger" findest Du in der Überschrift dieses Trööts: Es geht um die Anlage. Das Empfinden zahlreicher Kunden, dort nicht anständig behandelt worden zu sein, kam in zahlreichen Posts aber leider nicht juristisch einwandfrei zum Ausdruck, was die Anwälte des Betreibers nutzten, um das Zeigen dieser Posts untersagen zu lassen (siehe den jetzt 1. Beitrag).
[edit MOD: gelöscht. wenn hier jetzt werbung gemacht wird für mitbewerber ist der trööt ganz schnell geschlossen]


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



Neupanker schrieb:


> ... nicht juristisch einwandfrei zum Ausdruck, was die Anwälte des Betreibers nutzten, um das Zeigen dieser Posts untersagen zu lassen...



finde dein "nutzten" arg herabsetzend. 
die haben von ihrem guten recht gebrauch gemacht.


ansage MOD:
jede weitere diskussion darüber erübrigt sich.


----------



## caali (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Jo, übers Angeln reden finde ich auch viel besser. Ich hoffe im März kann ich einiges dazu beitragen.

Petri Heil  #h
caali


----------



## Jose (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



caali schrieb:


> Jo, übers Angeln reden finde ich auch viel besser. Ich hoffe im März kann ich einiges dazu beitragen.
> 
> Petri Heil  #h
> caali



dann mal petri für den märz


----------



## Charliechicken (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Genau, Petri und wenig Wind für den März, gehts ja bald los #6 Und immer her mit den Infos, sonst hört man ja wenig. 

Gruß Charlie


----------



## Tannenberg (23. Februar 2013)

*Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Verzeihung wenn ich hier als ersten Beitrag gleich in ein so offenbar brisantes Thema eingreiffe aber ich denke mitreden zu können weil wir, also meine Familie und Freunde diese Anlage seit mehr als 10 Jahren regelmäßig besuchen. Ich will keine Werbung machen sondern nur berichten was uns in all den jahren passiert ist. Bevor die Poeln in der EU waren hat man uns dort überall wie Könige behandelt, unser Geld war willkommen und man überschlug sich fast mit dem Service. Mit dem EU Beutritt und dem geld was ins Land floss sind viele der alten Boote verschwunden und jede Menge neue kamen dazu. Der Ton und der Service blieben fast gleich aber durch die Menge der Boote entstand eine Konkurenz die fühlbar war und auch für Gäste zu merken. Das hat uns anfänglich glauben lassen es wird schlechter aber es ist jetzt fast wie vorher weil der Wettbewerb die schlechteren einfach weggespült hat. Der Mann der alles organisiert hat, HW war nach unserem Urteil nie Schuld an irgendwelchen Mißständen weder auf dem Boot noch in der Anlage. Wenn wir etwas hatten wurden Bocksprünge gemacht um uns zu helfen, egal was, ob Autoreperatur, Nähservice oder Nachts ein Paket Windeln fürs Baby besorgt. Wer immer ein Problem mit dem Betreiber dort oben hat ist sicher nicht in allen Dingen ehrlich gewesen,den wir haben in all den Jahren nicht einen Vorfall gehabt der dazu geführt hätte da nicht mehr hinzufahren. Und dazu trete ich jeden Beweis an! W.Becker


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

´;-)))))))))))))))))))

Hört noch einer Nachtigallen trapsen?


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Bilde ich mir ein, das viele der einmal-Poster, die hier löbliche Berichte Schreiben, einen recht ähnlichen Schreibstil haben?

Das Bild über die Anlage wird sich wohl erst ändern, wenn hier mal ein paar "Foren Urgesteine" ihre -positive- Meinungen schreiben würden. #c

Ansonsten werden die einmal-Poster hier lediglich als pures Entertainment angesehen. :m


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

So,alles gelesen,und ich kann nur sagen,Danke für den amüsanten Abend.


----------



## Tannenberg (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Was soll diese Unsachlichkeit?! Ich bin zufällig auf diesen Strang gestoßen und habe meine Meinung dazu verfasst. Mir kommt es so vor als ob hier jemand einen persönlichen Feldzug führt. Alles anzuzweifeln ist sehr unprofessionell und dient sicher nicht der Sache. Meine Familie und viele Freunde fahren da sehr gern und oft hin, mehr wollte ich nicht kundtun, keine Werbung machen!


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Dann sind die anderen Beiträge also nichts anderes als Seemanns... ääähhhmmm... Anglergarn...
Verstehe... |rolleyes
Nachdem mich (und ich denke viele andere auch) dieses Posting nun überzeugt hat, stehe ich kurz vor der Buchung. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, was ich mit Babywindeln machen soll... |kopfkrat
Hast ja ne tolle Zwille am Start, der nachts einfällt, dass der kleine Racker noch nicht stubenrein ist... :m



Tannenberg schrieb:


> Verzeihung wenn ich hier als ersten Beitrag gleich in ein so offenbar brisantes Thema eingreiffe aber ich denke mitreden zu können weil wir, also meine Familie und Freunde diese Anlage seit mehr als 10 Jahren regelmäßig besuchen. Ich will keine Werbung machen sondern nur berichten was uns in all den jahren passiert ist. Bevor die Poeln in der EU waren hat man uns dort überall wie Könige behandelt, unser Geld war willkommen und man überschlug sich fast mit dem Service. Mit dem EU Beutritt und dem geld was ins Land floss sind viele der alten Boote verschwunden und jede Menge neue kamen dazu. Der Ton und der Service blieben fast gleich aber durch die Menge der Boote entstand eine Konkurenz die fühlbar war und auch für Gäste zu merken. Das hat uns anfänglich glauben lassen es wird schlechter aber es ist jetzt fast wie vorher weil der Wettbewerb die schlechteren einfach weggespült hat. Der Mann der alles organisiert hat, HW war nach unserem Urteil nie Schuld an irgendwelchen Mißständen weder auf dem Boot noch in der Anlage. Wenn wir etwas hatten wurden Bocksprünge gemacht um uns zu helfen, egal was, ob Autoreperatur, Nähservice oder Nachts ein Paket Windeln fürs Baby besorgt. Wer immer ein Problem mit dem Betreiber dort oben hat ist sicher nicht in allen Dingen ehrlich gewesen,den wir haben in all den Jahren nicht einen Vorfall gehabt der dazu geführt hätte da nicht mehr hinzufahren. Und dazu trete ich jeden Beweis an! W.Becker


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Leute - nicht persönlich werden - wenns ihm gefallen hats ihm halt gefallen..

Wenns anderen nicht gefallen hat, hats denen halt nicht gefallen..

Es wurde doch genug geschrieben in jede Richtung von zig Leuten - auch vielen frisch angemeldeten - dass sich jeder selber seine Meinung bilden kann.

Danke...


----------



## Charliechicken (6. März 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Leute, das bringt uns doch nicht weiter ..... Ich finde, um allen Mitgliedern zu helfen, sollten wir so verfahren: 

Wer vor seiner Reise gewarnt werden soll, dem sollten die negativen Dinge erklärt werden, und wer zu einer Reise nach Polen ermutigt werden soll, dem sagen wir warum !

Bevor wir das erste mal gefahren sind, hatten wir folgende Bedenken: Auto sicher abgestellt ? Service aufm Kutter ? Anschlußübernachtung möglich ? Anzahlung bei Reiseausfall zurück ? Zubehör vor Ort kaufen ? Getränke an Bord oder wie teuer sind die ? und und und.|bla:

Auch welche Kutter zu empfehlen sind und von welchen man fern bleiben sollte, wäre auch ne Sache.

Gruß Charlie #h


----------



## caali (25. März 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ich hatte es versprochen und werde nun versuchen meine persönlichen Eindrücke vom Angelwochenende zu schildern. 

Also im Vorfeld haben wir mit Besorgnis die Wetterlage um Kolberg und Bornholm beobachtet. Wind aus O / NO mit 11 m/s und Temperaturen bei  -1°C (gefühlt -9). Persönlich hatte ich nicht mehr damit gerechnet, aber etwa 5h vor dem Start erhielt ich die Nachricht, dass es los gehen soll. |kopfkrat
Wetter sollte besser werden und Dorschfänge gab es bei den letzten Ausfahrten auch.
Also ging es los in Richtung Mola-Beach. Unterwegs verschneite und verwehte Straßen und kalt war es auch.
Angekommen wurden die Autos auf dem geschlossenen Gelände sicher geparkt, Begrüßung durch den Leiter des Camps  und ab in die mollig warme Gaststube. Das Angebot dort war vielseitig, Fußball-Länderspiel im TV – Alles prima.
Gegen 21°° Uhr kamen die Transporter und brachten uns zum Kutter „Zenit“. Der sollte gegen 00°° Uhr ablegen, wegen des Windes eventuell später ist dann letztendlich aber um 00°° Uhr gestartet.
Wir waren 25 Leute, von denen manche schon das 9. (NEUNTE) Mal diese Tour mitmachten.
Die hatten dann auch schnell die unteren Betten belegt, die anderen stiegen in die zweite Etage, so auch ich. Jede Kabine hatte WC und „Dusche“. Das muss man sich so vorstellen, dass der gesamte Raum als Duschraum galt – kannte ich so nicht , aber mit warmen Wasser hätte ich's vielleicht gewagt.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich’s geschafft habe, jedenfalls nach Einnahme von Reisetabletten und reichlich Korn habe ich die 6 stündige Überfahrt nach Bornholm super überstanden.
Frühstück: verschiedene Sorten Wurst, Käse, gekochte Eier, warme Bockwurst, Marmelade, Nutella …. Kaffee, Tee und Milch standen den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung, man konnte sich auch zwischendurch eine Schnitte machen – also hungern musste Niemand.
Zum Mittag gab es eine heiße Suppe (Geschmackssache ) und abends Kartoffeln, Kraut und ein Steak.
Am nächsten Tag Ähnlich zum Abend dann Reis mit Gulasch.

Ja, geangelt haben wir auch. Was soll ich sagen?  Der Kaptein war echt bemüht und erfahren um die besten Stellen zu finden. Schuld war der Wind aus O / NO. Zwischendurch Schneegestöber und niedrige Temperaturen – aber für einen Angler gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter….
Von 25, zumeist erfahrenen Hochseeanglern, hat nicht ein einziger einen nennenswerten Dorsch gefangen. Das war bitter. Meine 3 Exemplare durften auch gleich wieder Baden nachdem sie vom Pilker befreit waren.
Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass Alles, aber auch Alles probiert wurde. Nur so viel dazu, dass unter 150 gr. gar nichts lief. Farben, Formen und Techniken im Wechsel brachten keinen Erfolg.
Das war’s also gemäß dem Zeitplan sind wir dann gegen 18°° Uhr  in Kolberg gelandet und fuhren mit den bereitgestellten Transporten nach Mola-Beach wo unsere Autos und Anschluss Übernachtungen auf uns warteten.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel wird, aber das war mein Gesamteindruck. Wenn es  Fragen oder Ähnliches gibt, immer her damit. Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.

Gruß caali  #h


----------



## Charliechicken (11. April 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hai Caali, gute Reise - schlechter Fang ? Kann man wohl so sagen.  Woran lag das denn ? Hat einer der Experten eine Erklärung gehabt ? Klingt nach total ungünstiger Wetterlage ? Wo wart Ihr denn vor Bornholm ? Danke für Antwort , 

Charlie |wavey:


----------



## caali (11. April 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ja, es soll und muss das Wetter gewesen sein. Du hast ja selbst gesehen was in diesem Jahr los war 
Soweit ich es einschätzen kann, sind wir nordwestlich von Bornholm gekreist. Versuch im "Windschatten" der Insel zu bleiben. 
Es hat Alles nichts gebracht |gr:
Aber beim nächsten Mal...

Gruß
caali


----------



## oettingerlocke (27. April 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hallo...möchte für einige Leute eine Angeltour für eine Woche nach Mola Beach planen....die Unterkunft kosten sind auf deren Internetseite zu finden.
Was ich nicht finden konnte sind die Preise für Tagesfahrten mit einem Kutter, kannst Du eventuell weiter helfen ??  Gruß  Rolf


----------



## Charliechicken (29. April 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Hai, ich kann nächste Woche mal fragen. |bla: Irgendwo hab ich auch noch ein Angebot von einer Tagesfahrt, guck ich mal. Bis dann,

Charlie#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



Tannenberg schrieb:


> Was soll diese Unsachlichkeit?! Ich bin zufällig auf diesen Strang gestoßen und habe meine Meinung dazu verfasst. Mir kommt es so vor als ob hier jemand einen persönlichen Feldzug führt. Alles anzuzweifeln ist sehr unprofessionell und dient sicher nicht der Sache. Meine Familie und viele Freunde fahren da sehr gern und oft hin, mehr wollte ich nicht kundtun, keine Werbung machen!


 du hast die ostsee vor der tür und fährst da hin????das ist ja so als wenn ich nach dem mittelmeer lechzen würde .....


----------



## Benulke (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

So ihr lieben,
Bin grad mit Bruder und Vater in Mola Beach angekommen.
Empfang war sehr herzlich.
Lage und Lokation sind super.
Werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Wunderbar, ich freue mich schon über einen ausführlichen Bericht - kannst Du bei der Gelegenheit in Erfahrung bringen, ob sich da die schnurrenden Katzen immer noch an Fischernetze schmiegen? #h


----------



## Benulke (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Klar mach ich. Is die schwarz? Hier rennt so eine rum


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Ist das hier die lang ersehnte Vortsetzung?


----------



## frifroe (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*



Benulke schrieb:


> So ihr lieben,
> Bin grad mit Bruder und Vater in Mola Beach angekommen.
> Empfang war sehr herzlich.
> Lage und Lokation sind super.
> Werde weiter berichten.


Oh je, noch ein "Frischling".  #d
Bin auf den kommenden Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Das sind wir doch alle. Ist doch schön, das diese Thread Legende nicht stirbt. Und das regelmässig ein 2-3 Post Typ vorbeikommt und "Berichte" schreibt.


----------



## Benulke (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Was heisst den 2-3 Post typ? Ja ich bin ein board frischling aber wer sagt denn das ich nix weiter poste.
Da wird einem gleich die Motivation genommen regelmäßig zu posten.
Bericht folgt.


----------



## Benulke (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

So die Sonne geht unter aber die Katze hat wohl grad anderes zu tun. Na vielleicht morgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Zum Thema: "Vorsicht vor Anlage "Mola-Beach" Kolberg"*

Zu dem Thema wurde alles gesagt, zu der Anlage brauchen wir keine Postings mehr.
Zu viel Stress für nix.
Danke.


----------

